

Ask HN: Where to get feedback for your start-up/beta/demo? - octix

Hello,<p>Can anyone share please any thoughts on how and where to get quality feedback? (free or not expensive)<p>Why? Recently we, a team of 2 people, reached beta milestone, but not sure where to go next. We can't get enough feedback from users or right users.<p>So far we have emailed a few bloggers and tech people relevant to the area, but didn't get anything yet, although that was during weekend. So, do I send 100 emails or 5?<p>Thank you in advance.
======
jlemoine
I guess it's depend of the kind of product you develop.

In our case, we got about 50 different feedback during our beta (We develop a
search engine for app creator):

\- 60% from people we have met during meetups/conferences/contests and
accelerator programs

\- 30% from people in our network, we just asked them what they think of our
product.

\- 10% from ads. We have spend around $600 in AdWords + $150 of sponsored
tweet. I would not recommend this approach since it is very expensive for the
income.

~~~
octix
It turned out to be a bit more developer oriented service(it's based on
Selenium).

When you say network, you mean friends and buddies?

~~~
jlemoine
Our product is also clearly developer oriented (it's a SDK). Yes I mean
friends, ex-colleges but also interesting people we have reached via an
introduction.

------
Jeremy1026
Post on Craigslist that you are looking for someone who enjoys a free coffee
and X. (With X being the genre of your product.) Take the replies and explain
to them what you are doing, that you are looking for some market feedback and
that in exchange for 30 minutes of their time, you'll buy them a coffee at
<INSERT LOCAL COFFEE SHOP HERE> while you discuss their reaction.

~~~
octix
Interesting.

------
ibudiallo
Well for my case i simply asked the good people of hackernews to review it for
me. I couldn't hope for anything better:

<https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5353348>

~~~
octix
I'll read later those comments, was it helpful at all? Or it's too early to
tell?

Thank you, I may try that.

~~~
ibudiallo
My changes are not live yet, but the advices make alot of sense. Sometimes we
get caught up on some ideas and drift away from our main goal. I can say for
sure that the feedback i got is bringing me back on the right path. I will
post back the changes i made and whether it made a difference or not.

------
thsiao
depending on your product, you could get it from different sites like

usertesting.com fivesecondtest.com

------
ZenoArrow
Isn't this what 'Show HN' is for?

~~~
octix
Done that, got a few, which helped, but we hoped for more. I guess 'new' feed
gets updated too quickly...

